# a partir de kernel 34 , fuentes de consola extrañas!

## papu

pues me pasa esta cosa rara al usar kernel 34 en adelante( ahora uso 35-r5) al reiniciar el equipo( o apagarlo) o bien entrando en consola saliendo del X 

se ve de esta manera y además no puedo usar la consola

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2379/cimg0043.jpg

uso siempre la compilación anterior con make oldconfig, a ver si tenéis alguna idea.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Revisa la configuración de tu framebuffer, si estas usando vesa o alguna otra cosa. También puedes revisar la línea de grub. La sesión gráfica funciona bien???

----------

## papu

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Revisa la configuración de tu framebuffer, si estas usando vesa o alguna otra cosa. También puedes revisar la línea de grub. La sesión gráfica funciona bien???

 

por eso me extraña o he tocado nada mas que lo nuevo que sale con el oldconfig , en el framebuffer del kernel no me salio nada nuevo para configurar. La sesion X va perfectamente .

```
default 1

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 2.6.35-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage35r5 root=/dev/sda2 vga=0x31A video=vesafb:mtrr:2,ywarp

boot

title Gentoo 2.6.33

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage33 root=/dev/sda2 vga=0x31A video=vesafb:mtrr:2,ywarp

boot

title Windows 7

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

#makeactive

chainloader +1

```

mi .config; las opciones al respecto de la consola estan en el apartado Console display driver support y como bien digo esta igual que antes no se que leches pasa  :Sad: 

no se si esto del dmesg ayuda, 2.6.35-r5

```
[    0.396705] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 5120k, tot$

[    0.396711] vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=5

[    0.396713] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.396717] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.413263] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[    0.429919] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.430227] vga16fb: initializing

[    0.430229] vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8800000a0000

[    0.430328] checking generic (e0000000 1000000) vs hw (a0000 10000)

[    0.430403] fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

```

2.6.33

```

[    0.377170] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 5120k, tot$

[    0.377175] vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=5

[    0.377178] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.377181] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.393690] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[    0.410334] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.410518] vga16fb: initializing

[    0.410522] vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8800000a0000

[    0.410679] fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Me parece muy raro, tu gráfica es ati?? trata configurando radeonfb me parece que se llama, casi seguro que algo ha cambiado en el kernel, haz un diff y revísalo con paciencia.

Revisare mañana tu .config haber si veo algo sospechoso.

EDITO: vi rápidamente, deberías tratar de poner CONFIG_DRM_RADEON en  (Y) y activar CONFIG_FB_RADEON.

----------

## papu

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Me parece muy raro, tu gráfica es ati?? trata configurando radeonfb me parece que se llama, casi seguro que algo ha cambiado en el kernel, haz un diff y revísalo con paciencia.
> 
> Revisare mañana tu .config haber si veo algo sospechoso.
> 
> EDITO: vi rápidamente, deberías tratar de poner CONFIG_DRM_RADEON en  (Y) y activar CONFIG_FB_RADEON.

 

miraré eso que me dices muchísimass gracias, lo que es raro es que , usando las mismas opciones de un kernel a otro mediante oldconfig, a menos que usar make oldconfig no sea fiable ¿ es así?

en el caso de que eso ya existiera anteriormente porque no me había pasado este error, mmm  a ver si es que el oldconfig no pilla todo lo nuevo pfff   :Rolling Eyes: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

sigue igual, en la carga inicial el script de inicio en pantalla se corta en un momento dado la imagen  y vuelve a salir luego siguiendo la carga pero sale el texto casi a mitad de pantalla.

lo de los colores es al cerrar la sesion desde X o bien saliendo a consola desde X, vamos pasa lo mismo , no se que coño ocurre, para mi esto es un fallo del kernel o algo  :Sad: .

.CONFIG actual.

saludos, adéu.

----------

